# Need a little help Cellar Classic Port



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2012)

3 gallons Cellar Classic Port in primary. Time to stabilize, fine and then add the flavor pack. Can I stabilize and add the kmeta and sorbate and fruit pack in the primary? I plan to age in 1 gallon carboys (that is all I use).

It would be hard to calculate how much of each goes in each 1-gallon carboy. After the above is finished then I would rack to the 1-gallon carboys, attach an air lock to age.

Should I de-gas first? If so, I can degas and then rack back to primary.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2012)

I would seriously think about picking up a 3 gallon carboy for making ports. I can pretty much guarantee that this will not be your last port. Like you said its hard to split small quantities esp liquids. Also I would add the clearing agents and sulfite and hold off on adding the flavor reserve pack until your wine has cleared. Rack off the fines, add the flavor reserve pack, stir well, top off with a similar wine. Then forget about it for a few months until its time to fortify.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2012)

Due to a torn rotatory cuff, I can not lift more then 3 pounds as per doctors orders. And a bad back with ruptured neck disk limits spouses lifting.

So I need an alternative way to finish off the port.

I can de-gas to carboys, place back in primary, fine and back into pail then add juice pack and then back into carboys. I know it is much more work but we have to limit the amount of lifting.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2012)

Rack the gross lees (if not already done obviously) add the sulfite and fining agents and degas in primary. Transfer to 3 one gallon jugs. Top off. Let clear, rack off the fines, top off. Split the flavor reserve pack between the three one gallon jugs. 

If you use brandy to fortify you will need 3 bottles to bring it up to 19% I would transfer back to primary and fortify, mix well, then use gravity (spout) to refill the one gallon jugs and have a 1.5L bottles as well as a 750ml bottle on hand for the larger volume you will have after fortifying.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you, Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2012)

Sure! You could use everclear and end up with less volume but there is the whole debate between grain spirits and grape spirits grape spirits marry better than grain spirits. You could do a bench trial to see if you like/tolerate the flavor that ever clear will impart. It has a distinctive taste IMHO. I used Brandy on my Port. It did lighten the color somewhat as I mad 6G and added 6 bottles but the flavor its amazing. I bumped up the finish with a bit on Tancor grand cru as well to give it even more of a commercial quality. Ended up with 8G and I think its about half gone already!


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2012)

I do not plan to fortify but thank you anyway. It is much appreciated.


----------



## robie (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with what Mike has written. Sammy, if you have those physical limitations, you should seriously consider getting a vacuum pump. One like the allinonevacuumpump can do your racking, degassing, and bottling. It will eliminate much of the lifting of heavy, filled containers.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2012)

I did buy the pump and make wine on the kitchen counter so life is easier. They carboys still have to be carried down a flight of stairs and into the crawl space under the house to age. It is not real easy access there. One gallon carboys just make our life a lot easier for both of us.


----------



## robie (Jun 26, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I did buy the pump and make wine on the kitchen counter so life is easier. They carboys still have to be carried down a flight of stairs and into the crawl space under the house to age. It is not real easy access there. One gallon carboys just make our life a lot easier for both of us.



I see what you mean. Be careful.


----------

